# Tanners Creek???



## bassnathan513 (Jan 12, 2009)

Headin down to tanners creek on saturday. Never been to the ohio river, heard that it can be tough. Wantin to wack some smallies or largemouth. Any advice??? or information would be great.
Thanks 
Nathan


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fish around the boat ramp where tx fish are released and along the rocky bank on the left as you go out toward the Ohio River.
Bassky


----------



## darrtownfisher (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a tournament Saturday there. You may want to rethink that option.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Our catfish club is having a tourney down there as well but doesnt start until 5:00 pm, does anyone know what times the bass tourney is?? I cant wait until they get the new Tourny ramp open down there, that wil be cool!

Salmonid


----------



## bassnathan513 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know that that there is a tournament down there saturday. it is the dixie marine customer apprication tournament. (dmt open) Not sure wat time it goes out though.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> I cant wait until they get the new Tourny ramp open down there, that wil be cool!
> 
> Salmonid


What have you heard? Are they planning some upgrades? What a tourny ramp? 

Slip


----------



## fishmonster13 (May 4, 2009)

heres the story about tanners
http://thedcregister.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3953&Itemid=104

the dixie tourny runs from 7-3:30 with the ramp tied up from 6-7


----------

